

The Most Dangerous Man in Cyberspace - mansilla
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/17389/192242

======
mansilla
Rolling Stone article on Jake Applebaum, hacker (in every sense of the word),
founder of Noisebridge hackerspace in San Francisco, and WikiLeaks
contributor. Very nice, interesting, funny and intelligent fellow. @ioerror on
Twitter.

